# aller à pince/pinces (à pied)



## Giulia2213

Ciao,

Bon, le Larousse me donne "*a fette*" pour "*à pinces*" dans le sens de "aller à pinces"

Ex: "Le livreur s'est planté dans la commande et le restau avait refusé de livrer la bonne commande. Il a fallu *aller* au restau *à pinces* juste pour la récupérer"

J'ai un italien qui me dit que "a fette" ne s'emploie que dans le sud. J'avoue ne pas comprendre ce qui se passe car le Larousse me donne ça : https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-italien/pince/54092


> 4. (familier) [jambe]
> à pinces a fette



Soit ma ressource a un problème, soit je suis une vraie bille en rupture de neurones bien frais. Mais une explication serait la bienvenue. Ou il faudrait demander à _La Crusca_ ? Je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce qui se passe. Si vous avez une meilleure ressource pour traduire tout en conservant le niveau de langue de l'expression "à pinces", je prends !!

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## MintSyrop

Ciao, credo sia un'espressione prettamente meridionale come ti hanno detto, io ad esempio mai e poi mai capirei che significa "andare a piedi" e penso di poter parlare anche a nome di buona parte dei settentrionali che conosco.
A dirla tutta, se tu mi dicessi che sei andata in ospedale a fette io mi preoccuperei un sacco, capirei che ti è successo un qualche incidente grave che ti è costato un braccio o una gamba o che so io.

Se dovessi darti un'espressione familiare e scherzosa per dire "a piedi" mi viene in mente "col piedibus", parola che ricalca in modo ironico termini come autobus o filobus. Tieni presente che oggi si usa soprattutto nel contesto di bambini accompagnati a scuola in gruppi più o meno numerosi e seguendo itinerari prestabiliti, ma secondo me è comunque usabilissimo anche in altre situazioni. Esempio:

"Ma oggi non c'era lo sciopero dei mezzi? Come hai fatto ad andare dal medico?" 
"Eh, come ho fatto... ho preso il piedibus!" 

Non so però quanto sia diffusa e quindi non me la sento di consigliartela.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
mi è capitato di sentire anche "pedovia".
@Giulia2213  prova ad aprire un thread nel forum "Solo italiano". Avrai sicuramente altri suggerimenti.🙂


----------



## lorenzos

_Piedibus_, forse meglio di _pedovia _ 


MintSyrop said:


> Non so però quanto sia diffusa e quindi non me la sento di consigliartela.


Credo che, anche sentendolo per la prima volta, chiunque lo comprenderebbe.
- ci sarebbe anche il cavallo di S. Francesco ma mi pare troppo dotto, ricercato.


----------



## Giulia2213

Non so se "Solo Italiano" possa funzionare perché all'inizio, è una traduzione dal francese. E nella parte "Solo italiano", il francese è assolutamente vietato (salvo se è una parola francese nel vocabolario italiano, come "_il camion_", "_l'equipe_ del servizio all'ospedale" etc... Non so se mi esprimi chiaramente con gli esempi).

Non ho la più pallida idea di come fare senza infringere alle regle del forum. 
Le regole, voglio seguirle; il problema a volte è *come* fare perché è una cosa ovvia per la maggioranza e non è per nulla ovvio per me. 
La sfumatura mi scappa e non voglio rischiare di farmi castigare trattando di seguire la regola e invece, commetto un'infrazione senza volerlo. 

Sul principio @alfaalfa mi pare una buona idea. Il problema è il come fare senza infringere alle regole. 
Sono 100% d'accordo con l'idea in sé, il problema è di esecutarla senza infringere alle regole e rischiare il ban. 

Questo mi preoccupa al massimo.
Se la moderazione ha delle idee, le prendo subito subito.


----------

